#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Cisco Aironet 1400 series

## nuneseverton

Bom dia a todos,

tenho 02 rádios Cisco Aironet 1400 em comunicação ponto a ponto, o problema é que um deles parou de funcionar e não estou conseguindo entrar nele nem resetando por meio do power injector (onde ele deveria voltar para IP 10.0.0.1), existe outra forma de acessá-lo?? pois o manual dele é muito confuso além de ser em inglês. Obrigado a todos pela atenção.

-------------------
Everton Nunes
Auxiliar Técnico

----------


## nuneseverton

me ajudem por favor... obg...

----------


## nuneseverton

estou aguardando alguma resposta... obg...

----------

